

Ask HN: U.S. based development firms - jordank

I'm looking to find a good development house to build a web application. Aside from the most obvious players (e.g. Pivotal) what are the strong firms that I should be looking at. Any notion on cost/dev/week would be highly appreciated.
======
bartonfink
There's going to be a hiring thread here for both employees and freelancers
next Monday. You could probably post here then and beat a firm.

